# [OT] Humour e dintorni

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

secondo me merita:

 1. All'inizio Dio creò il Bit e il Bite. Da questi creò la parola.

2. Diede due Byte alla parola, non esisteva altro. Dio divise l'uno dallo zero e si rese conto di avere fatto una buona cosa.

3. E Dio disse: "Siano i dati". E i dati furono. E Dio disse: "Lasciate che i dati vadano al loro posto!" Così creò i floppy disk, i dischi fissi ed i compact disk.

4. E Dio disse: "Siano i computer, perché floppy disk, dischi fissi e compact disk abbiano un posto!" Così Dio creò il computer, e lo chiamò Hardware.

5. Non esisteva il Software, ma Dio creò i programmi, grandi e piccoli, e disse: "Andate, moltiplicatevi e riempite tutta la memoria!"

6. E Dio disse: "Creerò il programmatore. Il programmatore creerà nuovi programmi e gestirà i computer, i programmi e i dati!"

7. E Dio creò il programmatore e lo mise nel Datacenter. Gli indicò un catalogo, dicendogli: "Puoi utilizzare ogni volume e sottovolume, ma NON usare Windows!"

8. E Dio disse: "Non va bene, che il programmatore resti solo." Prese una costola del programmatore e creò una creatura, che dovesse adorare il programmatore e amare ciò che fa il programmatore. Dio chiamò questa creatura Utente.

9. Il programmatore e l'utente vennero lasciati soli nel crudo Dos. Era cosa buona e giusta.

10. Ma Bill era più furbo delle altre creature di Dio. Chiese agli utenti: "Ma Dio vi ha detto veramente di non usare i programmi?"

11. E gli utenti dissero: "Dio ci ha detto che possiamo usare ogni programma e ogni informazione, ma di non avviare Windows, altrimenti moriremo."

12. E Bill disse agli utenti: "Come fate a dire questo di una cosa, che non avete mai provato? Dal momento, in cui avvierete Windows, sarete uguali a Dio. Potrete creare tutto ciò che vi piace. Basterà un semplice clic con il vostro mouse."

13. E l'utente vide che i frutti di Windows erano più belli e più facili da usare. L'utente si rese conto, che ormai ogni sapere era diventato inutile, da quando Windows poteva sostituirlo.

14. Così avvenne che gli utenti installarono Windows sui loro computer. Gli utenti dissero al programmatore che era cosa buona e giusta.

15. E il programmatore cominciò subito la ricerca di nuovi driver. Dio gli chiese: "Cosa stai cercando?" Il programmatore rispose: "Sto cercando nuovi driver, perché in Dos non li trovo." E Dio chiese: "Chi vi ha detto che vi servono nuovi driver?" E il programmatore disse: "Ce l'ha raccontato Bill!"

16. E Dio disse a Bill: "Per ciò che hai fatto verrai odiato da tutte le creature. Ogni utente sarà infelice con te. Venderai Windows per sempre!"

17. E Dio disse agli utenti: "Per ciò che avete fatto, Windows vi deluderà per sempre e mangerà per sempre le vostre informazioni. Dovrete usare noiosi programmi, e dovrete sempre affidarvi all'aiuto del programmatore!"

18. E Dio disse al programmatore: "Visto che hai obbedito agli utenti, l'utente non sarà mai felice con te. Tutti i tuoi programmi saranno pieni di errori, e dovrai correggerli. Fino alla fine del tempo!"

19. E Dio li espulse dal Datacenter e chiuse la portà. La protesse con una password.

20. GENERAL PROTECTION FAULT

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: Last edited by FreeManAtomic on Sun Jul 03, 2005 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GiRa

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

 *Quote:*   

> Venderai Windows per sempre!

 

Non è che sia poi quella gran penitenza....  $$$$

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Propongo di cambiare il titolo del thread in:

"[OT] Humour e dintorni"

e far confluire in questo thread tutto ciò che venga ritenuto divertente (o almeno si spera che lo sia).

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Propongo di cambiare il titolo del thread in:
> 
> "[OT] Humour e dintorni"
> 
> e far confluire in questo thread tutto ciò che venga ritenuto divertente (o almeno si spera che lo sia).

 

Ordini eseguiti capo!  :Cool: 

----------

## evil_getta

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> Venderai Windows per sempre!

 

E chi lo ha detto? Adesso che il buon fondatore di Gentoo è nelle file M$ può succedere di tutto!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

up

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> up

 

giuro che questo up non l'ho capito...

----------

## Vento

ahahahaha bellissimo  :Laughing: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   up 
> 
> giuro che questo up non l'ho capito...

 

e' una battuta  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e' una battuta  

 

Me la spiegheresti  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## grentis

Bhe si puo' vedere in diversi modi:

1) tenere il post in alto in modo da far scrivere barzellette alla gente

2) vedere la reazione della gente ad un up non-sense

3) essendo il settimo post del thread....7 up (uauauauauauau  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

Va bhe...anche io posso essere stanco   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *grentis wrote:*   

> 3) essendo il settimo post del thread....7 up (uauauauauauau     )

 

Oh...mio...Dio... :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

STRALOL!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## 3n1gm4

Troppo bella  :Smile: 

----------

## Bukowski

auhauhauuhauhah oh Gesù!!!!

----------

## mambro

Non per farmi pubblicità (di cosa poi, non ci guadagno niente  :Shocked:  ) ma qui è venuta su una bella raccolta di umorismo informatico

http://cogito.altervista.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=672

 :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

l'ho visto...

ma cos'è questo ?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/PerpendicularAnimation.html

----------

## knefas

@CarloJekko: stra lol!!

----------

## Dece

Strepitosi entrambi!!!  :Laughing: 

Conoscete già i promessi sposi versione informatica? http://www.mokabyte.it/mokaidiots/mi11_promessisposi.htm quando l'ho letto la prima volta sono morto dalle risate  :Smile: 

ps. nella home di quella pagina ce ne sono altre, tipo il vero programmatore ecc ecc

----------

## FreeManAtomic

maddo quanto ho ghignato con quello della hitaci!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## knefas

Devo assolutamente linkare questa. Per dire cosa fanno al polito...  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Devo assolutamente linkare questa. Per dire cosa fanno al polito... 

 

una volta andavo al poli... ora non più  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

